# Drywall Anchor Issue



## tcharleschapman (Nov 1, 2012)

So this is a simple issue that came up while installing a new toilet paper dispenser. I was re-installing the new anchors and screws when one of them went right through the dry wall. I found a larger anchor, but it is not snug so one side wobbles around. I know it will fall off eventually so I what can I do to repair this small part of the wall so it is solid enough to use another anchor on?


----------



## jcarlilesiu (Jun 8, 2012)

tcharleschapman said:


> So this is a simple issue that came up while installing a new toilet paper dispenser. I was re-installing the new anchors and screws when one of them went right through the dry wall. I found a larger anchor, but it is not snug so one side wobbles around. I know it will fall off eventually so I what can I do to repair this small part of the wall so it is solid enough to use another anchor on?


Use a plastic expansion anchor in the drywall before inserting the screw. 

You basically drill a hole slightly smaller than the expansion sleeve, push it snuggly into the hole, and then fasten the screw into it. The plastic expansion sleeve will expand when the screw goes into it, and snug everything up in the opening.

They make more heavy duty ones, but for a toilet paper dispensor, something like this should work fine.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Get a small package of these,much better than the other type.


http://www.mrgrabbar.com/TOGGLER-Ho...Q&gdftrk=gdfV21101_a_7c314_a_7c4532_a_7c11010


----------



## Hardwood Head (Oct 20, 2012)

Use a toggle bolt, they are the strongest drywall anchor in my opinion and as you already have a larger hole this would be a simple soluton.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First before I forget, let me caution you to be careful with simple things like towel rack and toilet paper holders. I cannot remember all the times I have encountered a mystery leak putting a pinhole in copper plumbing installing such things.

Sadly, if your anchor is not biting into the drywall because it is too loose for the hole you made, your situation will get worse over time as it works around and abrades the drywall. 

It sounds like you now have a hole too large for the plastic anchors shown. A metal expansion anchor might work. As suggested a butterfly toggle is a possibility unless your bracket calls for two screws. You will not have room for two. A butterfly has wings that fold as you slide it through the hole and that unfold when clear on the other side. You then draw up the bolt to cinch the fastener. Overkill for mounting a toilet paper dispenser but not much else will work on a large hole. There are all sorts of hybrid variations: 


















To be honest though, if you have problems with the toggles you may have to cut out a small piece of drywall, secure some blocking for a patch and for the mounting bracket. Tape, mud, prime and paint. 

You can patch the hole with dry mud but it wil not be strong enough for plastic screw anchors and screws.

I am sure it is of minimal comfort but this happens more often than you might think so do not be too hard on yourself. I have used thousands of drywall anchors of different kinds hanging art for galleries over the years and every once in awhile the situation got away from me in a hurry. All you can do is curse briefly and move on!


----------



## MarkusAIC (Apr 4, 2011)

Use one of the anchors sdsester posted. DO NOT use the plastic ones jcar posted. They do not work well in drywall at all. Great in tile or masonry, crap in drywall.


----------



## jcarlilesiu (Jun 8, 2012)

MarkusAIC said:


> Use one of the anchors sdsester posted. DO NOT use the plastic ones jcar posted. They do not work well in drywall at all. Great in tile or masonry, crap in drywall.


I agree they are not the best... but I have used the cheap expansion anchors all over my house with very little problems.

The toggle kind are a little more tricky to get installed, and clearly for a DIY who is having this level of problems, the less complicated the better. Plus, we are talking about a toilet paper dispenser, not a flat panel TV.

Absolutes, like "do not work", is rarely accurate.


----------



## tcharleschapman (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So, you all helped back in...November.

Used a metal butterfly toggle and that toilet paper dispenser is not going anywhere.

Much appreciative!

Tom


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

jcarlilesiu said:


> The toggle kind are a little more tricky to get installed, and clearly for a DIY who is having this level of problems, the less complicated the better. Plus, we are talking about a toilet paper dispenser, not a flat panel TV.


Or to put it another way, we are talking about a toilet paper dispenser, not a framed photo.

The OP basically said his anchors failed, and you told him to use the most lightweight anchor available - as light or lighter than the ones that already failed in his holes for him.

Those lightweight anchors have their place, but something that gets yanked on like a toilet paper dispenser is certainly not it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

When I was building houses, I would always put in all the locksets, towel bars, tp holders etc at the end of the job. It gave me a chance to look the house over and correct any punch list items before the homeowners even found them. I used the third fastener from the left in the top row of Sdsesters' post. The large threaded one. I used to buy these by the boxful. Never had a single one fail. I only used the metal ones, nylon ones weren't as good, too flimsy. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

